# Testet schon jemand NetBeans 4.0?



## alex-t (30. Aug 2004)

Hallo Forum,

hat schon jemand angefangen mit Netbeans zu arbeiten? Ich schon, und irgendwie haben die Leute hinter Netbeans da in den letzten Tagen hinsichtlich des GUI Editors Fehler eingebaut. Mit der Daily Version vom 23.08. war die Welt noch in Ordnung, was den Editor angeht. Aber seit dem 26. Build werden Icons nicht mehr angezeigt, aber nur im Editor. Und weiter, sie werden im Icon Editor gar nicht erst gefunden. Im 23. Build ist alles IO.

Die neuesten Builds sind hinsichtlich der Performance besser. Ich hoffe die Fehler werden in den nächsten Tagen behoben werden.

Bitte postet eure Erfahrungen mit N4!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

alex-t.de


----------



## ak (31. Aug 2004)

Naja die Dailybuilds würde ich nur ausprobieren wenn ich lange Weile hätte.


----------



## alex-t (1. Sep 2004)

Nun, dann gibt es auch andere Leute, die nicht nur lange Weile haben, sondern auch wissen möchten, wie die neuen Features aussehen. Ausserdem gehört es zur Natur mancher Neugier zu zeigen und Neues auszuprobieren. Andere stellen sich auf J5.0 eher erst in den nächsten Jahren ein.


----------



## Reality (1. Sep 2004)

Ist da eigentlich das jdk schon dabei?
Wäre blöd, wenn ich ihn nochmal neu runterlade und installieren, nur weil ich NetBeans testen will.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## alex-t (2. Sep 2004)

Probieren geht über Studieren. Vielleicht merkst du dann, wie N4 aufgebaut ist.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2004)

@Reality: NetBeans kann man in verschiedenen Formaten herunter laden. Ich habe mir nun zwar noch nicht die 4.0b angesehen, aber die Releases gibts als .zip, .exe (Windows) und .jar .
Alle Versionen sind ohne SDK/JRE erhältlich.

@alex-t: Das war schwer, oder? :roll: 
Auf eine Frage sollte auch eine Antwort kommen.


----------

